# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  ngôn ngữ thiết kế web

## quanvm

bạn nào rành về ngôn ngữ lập trình web asp.net , php.net thì cho mình hỏi 1 chút nha!
mình cài đặt asp.net và php.net thì có ok không?liệu 2 chương trình này có xung đột với nhau không?có tài liệu hướng dẫn asp thì cho mình xin với
thanks!

----------


## nna19x7

> bạn nào rành về ngôn ngữ lập trình web asp.net , php.net thì cho mình hỏi 1 chút nha!
> mình cài đặt asp.net và php.net thì có ok không?liệu 2 chương trình này có xung đột với nhau không?có tài liệu hướng dẫn asp thì cho mình xin với
> thanks!


vẫn dùng bình thường đó bạn? còn tài liệu thì đây, hình như bạn đang học lập trình web à.
http://www.mediafire.com/?fk6f911vwe7e5q0

----------


## bluedragon0702

> bạn nào rành về ngôn ngữ lập trình web asp.net , php.net thì cho mình hỏi 1 chút nha!
> mình cài đặt asp.net và php.net thì có ok không?liệu 2 chương trình này có xung đột với nhau không?có tài liệu hướng dẫn asp thì cho mình xin với
> thanks!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
để viết asp.net và php.net thì bạn chỉ cần cài bộ công cụ visual studio, hiện nay có các phiên bản 2005, 2008… khi cài bộ công cụ này bạn có thể lập trình với rất nhiều các ngôn ngữ trên đó. bạn có thể qua cá của hàng bán phần mềm để hỏi mua đĩa về cài.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## bigrat96

hi.hi...mình không học lập trình web mà mình đang học phát triển thương mại điện tử nên cần tìm hiểu asp hoặc php để lập web thương mại điện tử.
mình cám ơn các bạn nhiu.nhiu nha!

----------


## Mantran

2 cái dùng chung được, không bị xung đột đâu

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

*cài đặt asp.et và php.net*

nếu bạn cài asp.net và php.net thì cũng không sao.nếu cài asp thì bạn phải cài s2.nếu chạy php trên máy localhost thêm http://localhost:80

----------


## akakavn

> vẫn dùng bình thường đó bạn? còn tài liệu thì đây, hình như bạn đang học lập trình web à.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fk6f911vwe7e5q0


 mình đã xem tài liệu bạn cho, mình thấy có file báo cáo tốt nghiêp (của bạn ha?)bạn có thể chỉ mình cách làm sao để chạy trang web của bạn không?(cho mình tham khảo). rất trung hợp mình cũng đang làm niên luận với đề tài giống bạn (thiết kế web bán điện thoại di động).

----------


## hvdnghia3

hiện giờ mình đang sử dụng asp.net để thiết kế web, mình cài đặt iis thành công nhưng khi chạy thì nó đòi user và pass, nhập user và pass mà nó cũng ko chạy nên mình định chuyển sang cài wampser như vậy có được không?vì mình cũng đã cài thử wampser rui nhưng chỉ thấy hổ trở php, mysql thui. ngoài sử dụng iis để cài đặt web server còn cách nào khác ko?(máy mình đang sử dụng winxp sp3)
các bạn giúp mình với nha! n

----------

